# Learn to detail by watching others... LIVE!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

****Live Broadcast*** This Thursday Night!*​
We're doing another "Live Broadcast" where you can watch and learn how to machine polish paint to perfection!

Click this link starting at 5:00pm this Thursday night to watch the live feed from Autogeek.net

**

*1967 A.C. Cobra* 









Live feed will start at 5:00pm and go until the *Final Wipe*


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

5pm Florida time = 9pm UK time?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

****Update***

*
Just had a call from my good friend David Greenberg who owns this hotrod Packard. Underneath the body panels is a *1977 Cadillac Sedan Deville frame and susp*ension with *425 Cubic Inch Big Block Caddy Engine* and *Turbo 400 Automatic Transmission*.

David and his Packard were guests on our TV show and right before the show this car was painted a two-tone metallic brown, basecoat/clearcoat finish. It was then wetsanded, cut and buffed. The guy that did the buffing did a great job but there's still a few remaining swirls so we're going to do a show car makeover on David's Packard and take the finish to a higher level.

*1949 Packard Super Eight*









We're going to be very busy and I'm going to need a team of people ready to do their very best work.​
:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

nogrille said:


> 5pm Florida time = 9pm UK time?


I think that's correct. Sorry it will be late for you, I do these after I get off work.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

For Thursday night's project cars we'll be using the following polishers...

*Porter Cable 7424XP*









*Meguiar's G110v2*









*Griot's Garage 6" ROP*









*Griot's Garage 3" Mini Polisher*









*Cyclo Polisher*









*Makita BO6040*









*Flex 3401*









*Flex PE14*









*DeWALT 849X*









*Makita 9227c*









:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

man thats alot of polishers lol


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you need top notch internet to stream it? Mines pretty sh*t


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Great idea, but it is past my bed time  will it be recorded & put on Youtube?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Do you need top notch internet to stream it? Mines pretty sh*t


We're using a webcam to capture video, if I were you and interested I would try.



shaunwistow said:


> Great idea, but it is past my bed time  will it be recorded & put on Youtube?


Yes, to date all our latest Thursday night clincs have been broadcast live and recorded and uploaded to our YouTube Channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I will probs watch the recording due to being up at 6 to get kids ready for school.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Pete dropped off his Cobra and before we get started I inspected the finish to see what kind of condition it's in...










*There are swirls throughout the entire finish...* 






















































*And the Baggie Test indicates the paint is in dire need of claying...*


















*And here's Yancy setting up...*









We should go live at 5 or shortly after 5:00...


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Just watching now - awesome


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a pretty cool idea i must say, tuned in whilst im supposed to be working.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

East coast 5 hours difference, West coast 8 hours difference.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll have to watch this if you do one again.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video and Pictures - 1967 AC Cobra and 1949 Packard Show Car Makeovers!*

*David's 1949 Packard and Pete's 1967 A.C. Cobra*







*1967 A.C. Cobra and 1949 Packard Show Car Makeovers!* 





_Here's the team for this project from left to right..._

*Al, Pete, Mike, David, Gene, Adam, Jay, Jeff, Terry, Les and Steve*









*Beauty Shots!*

*Pete's 1967 A.C. Cobra*













































*Thank you Pete for trusting Autogeek with your beautiful Cobra!*









*David's 1949 Packard Super 8*






















































*Thank you David for trusting Autogeek with your beautiful Packard!*









*Parting shots as the owners take their glistening cars home...*



















*I'd like to personally thank,* 

Max for providing the resources to make the magic happen in Autogeek's Show Car Garage Studio.

Yancy for staying after work and running the camera and moderating the discussion on our forum and then uploading the video to YouTube for others to enjoy.

Everyone that attended and helped take the paint on both of these cars to their maximum potential! Great job guys!


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

I must say that Cobra is just pure sex on wheels....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

It certainly is 

Watched the You Tube video - interesting to see you and the team at work Mike


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Saw it last night, you are such a kind guy Mike
Good to see the defects in photos

Cheers


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice job Mike!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Damien said:


> I must say that Cobra is just pure sex on wheels....


It sounds as good as it looks, it has a built 302 Small Block Ford engine. I can get the specifics but I think it's a Roush engine with a 6-speed Lenco Transmission.



Buck said:


> It certainly is
> 
> Watched the You Tube video - interesting to see you and the team at work Mike


Kind of different doing this type of project and being live, hopefully I'm getting better at it. More cars to come...



Jav_R said:


> Saw it last night, you are such a kind guy Mike
> Good to see the defects in photos
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the kind words, I never forget where I came from and how I started out and that's from a small logging town in Oregon and knowing nothing.



weemax said:


> Nice job Mike!


Thank you sir...


----------

